# 49 Rimless: The Divide



## jimmyjam

Here is a few pics of my 49 rimless that I s tarted 2 years ago. first couple of pics are from 2 years ago.


----------



## Kimchi24

Aside from the patches of moss, that tank is epic. I love the depth. I love teh canals and the plant choices. Honestly, I wanted to do something like this in my 20g long until my axie took vacancy of it haha. I suggest that you complete that wall once the moss grows in  ONLY TIME WILL TELL


----------



## jimmyjam

Thanks man, those patches of moss are just peacock, fissidans, and flame moss I have growing on stainless steel mesh for sale, also getting those ready for my blue bolt tank. Its not a actual wall. I will ad black background to blur it out when I get a chance. 

I just did a huge trim on the background plants, and ya man the patches suck lol


----------



## Kimchi24

jimmyjam said:


> Thanks man, those patches of moss are just peacock, fissidans, and flame moss I have growing on stainless steel mesh for sale, also getting those ready for my blue bolt tank. Its not a actual wall. I will ad black background to blur it out when I get a chance.
> 
> I just did a huge trim on the background plants, and ya man the patches suck lol


Dont get a black background. It looks good with the white wall paint. Looks very amano style  great job mate


----------



## 10G

Sweet looking tank, wow look @ that carpet in the first pic, nice and thick


----------



## jimmyjam

Thanks 10G, that carpet was so thick that I had to get rid of all of it! This is the reason why everyone should trim their UG/HC every so often so it doesnt rise up. I actually prefer a thin HC grow, Its much harder to do, but it looks cleaner. 

By the way, you have a bad ass Youtube channel, what kind of cam are you running? and what program are you editing with? I have been playing with my Go pro , but not great at it yet. Editing takes me forever to do.


----------



## jimmyjam

This is a shot of the tank back in dec 4, the carpet has fully grown in now. and I addd the Belems on the right


----------



## 10G

Thanks man, I use my iPhone 5 and use the youtube video editor.


----------



## jimmyjam

So I got some persicara sp sao paulo seedlings ... awesome looking plant, and super expensive. I have over 30 seedlings. Im going to plant a few in my emersed setup and have planted a bunch in this tank. Check out how red the plantlets look.

The male apisto is getting super fat. I was wondering why because all I have been feeding him was the serra pellets and flakes. Then I saw him with a full juvi fire red in his mouth. I was wondering where all my fire reds have gone lol. Oh well. I just went to check out my dads setup, and realized he tore down all the plants in hte 75 gallon. at the bottom there is about 1000 green. chocolate, cherry and fire reds ( all up for grabs 2 bucks a pop msg me). So I can always stock the tank with those shrimps (as algae eater).

I also picked up some rotala rotundafolia sp red, and another pink RR, maybe colorado? Its from the middle tank at AI for all those who have been there.


----------



## jimmyjam

more pics


----------



## FlyingHellFish

Totally envious of your plant's colour! That a nice red hue, my rotala only gives me a puke bronze colour.


----------



## jimmyjam

Thanks man, if you really want red, starve the tank of Nitrates, and you will get super red! lol That Rotala colorata is already turning a big brown because Im trying to propagate my HC ,and you know how much HC loves nitrates.


----------



## jimmyjam

Quick update , the apistos layed eggs!!! I also found out that the extra female apisto turned out to be a ugly fat male. No wondering it was getting attacked big time .























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kevinli1021

My fave tank from Jimmyjam is the one at his workplace. That one was very nice!


----------



## jimmyjam

Thanks Kevin. This guy has some awesome tanks as well.

I just did a trim . 
Gonna be selling a new package for all you guys asking . Check out the buy and sell section soon.


























































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmyjam

Just did a bunch of revamp and buying of plants , thanks kyle for the recent purchase








l. Sph








rotala macaranda mini butterfly








so India 








rotala Mexicana aragouaia








Srepens








ammania gracilis








Ludwigia sp tornado 
















Steurogyn sp purple








Umbrosum sp Monte Carlo 








Mermaid








Rotala sp mini butterfly type 2








Cyprus helferi 








Fissidens so geppi








R.macaranda sp caterpillar 








Bacopa japan 









Need a id in the left 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmyjam

So I thought the plant just in front of the Ludwigia Spheroecarpa was also l.spherocarpa but I really dont think it is. It looks kinda like ludwigia glanduloso, what do you guys think?


----------



## hendy8888

Looks like glandulosa to me too. I'm loving the new species. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmyjam

Thanks, the new species got me even more addicted to plants. Its bad lol



hendy8888 said:


> Looks like glandulosa to me too. I'm loving the new species.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmyjam

Here is a update of the new plants . I'm getting a bit of issues with new growth with the macaranda mini butterfly , and rotala ap mini type two . Both have shrivelled new growth. I'm thinking it's a iron issue, hard water issue, or lack of calcium since I have been doing 1/3 ro water. I have been putting extra iron without too much change, Next will be going back to full tap water , if that doesn't work then full ro with gh booster . The plant does well in my akadama spoil , so I was thinking it was a iron issue. Ummm









Monte Carlo doing very well









Steurogen especially purple is def a slow grower but doing well









Best hc growth without algae I have had in a while, probably due to ro water and me controlling frets better .










Alt mini doing better and taking off









Crazy growth of Mexicana aragouaia , it looks like aromatica
















Fts









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sameer

Not sure if that plant is ammannia garcilis. In a high tech its supposed to be really really red, little pink and orange on the new crowns. Thats too leggy and colourless. I guess its either adjusting or its another plant.

Hows the colour on your aromatica?


----------



## jimmyjam

that pic was it adjusting, but now its showing its true colour, and gracilis is not a super red plant, the only image I have seen it super red, in the APC plant Id. most high tech tanks look like this, and it thats what it looks like in my tank. The aromatica is in a moderate light tank. Not at my house.


----------



## Sameer

You are right, its not as red as I remember. I think when I had it in a dark spot the darker shades made it look more red. atm Im trying to find the garcilis and a red strain of the aromatica. I think I might need to buy the garcilis off of you.

Back in 2011 I had the garcilis, under t8s and random nurtient dosing. Ive had the stellatus and garcilis throw out stems almost almost an inch thick.


----------



## jimmyjam

love this plant.. so pink, it just pops. I did my first trim, I put a high light plant package on the buy/sell forum for those interested.

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?p=608249#post608249


----------



## jimmyjam

selling my apisto breeding trio

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?p=665098#post665098


----------



## Reckon

How quick growing is the gracilis? Stunning color!


----------



## jimmyjam

super quick. its consistantly growing out of my tank


----------



## Sameer

Gracilis is my all time fav plant, after having it for 2 years I dont know how I ended up not having any. They grow fast and have beautiful colours. Its just not one colour.

Jimmy Im hoping to get the aromatica and gracilis from you, its only a matter of what week I have the time for.


----------



## jimmyjam

About to restart this tank. I fully shut everything down for our move, but ready to go for the winter season.

I have setup up 100 gallon custom plant grow out for about 3 weeks now. Lots of plants for my aquascape and up for grabs in about a weeks time. 

I was thinking making this tank loook like a 120 gallon tank with the right plant selections. such plants as hc cuba, rotala sp butterfly, mini alt, riccia, fissidans geppi are some plant selections. What else do you guys think I should have. I also acquired a great deal of ryuku rocks to work with.


----------



## cb1021

Hi Jimmyjam what light fixture you running on this tank? Thanks for replying to my other thread.


----------



## jimmyjam

this tank is running 6x t5ho current usa. Have you decided on yours yet?


----------



## cb1021

Hey jimmyjam

I ended up order a Aquaticlife 4x T5HO. Gnarly light me thinks.


----------



## jimmyjam

hahaha nice, I dont find a huge difference in actual plant growth from the moderately priced lights to be honest.


----------

